# The Kids in the Hall - Death Comes to Town - IFC



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Had I not seen the guest appearance by (most of) The Kids on the most recent episode of The Soup, I probably would have missed this:

"Death Comes to Town" on IFC, beginning Friday, August 20th.

Looking forward to this mini-series. Should be showing up in my guide later tonight! :up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

A belated WARNING: if you set your Season Pass to First-run only, as I did, it _will not record_. This is because the "original air date" is in January (when it aired in Canada).

Can anybody get me the first ten minutes?  Eh, I guess I should do what Dave Foley did, and bittorrent it...


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

That show isn't available in Orlando - Comcast!! 

I was Publicist's assistant for Kids in the Hall back in 1990's when I lived in Toronto and worked for Canadian Broadcasting Corporation ( CBC) My Publicist's name was Elaine Mock.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The guide data for this show is all messed up now, at least on Fios. If you have an SP for "The Kids in the Hall: Death Comes to Town", it will _not_ record the remaining episodes. Instead, they now appear as just "Death Comes to Town", with no description. They do have episode numbers, though. You can probably set an SP for the new title, but since all the remaining episodes are in range now, I just set each to record.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Damn, my early SP missed this. There seems to be a marathon on the 12th, though.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tlc said:


> Damn, my early SP missed this. There seems to be a marathon on the 12th, though.


Confirmed. All 8 episodes are scheduled to air, in sequence, this coming Sunday, Sept 12, beginning at noon Eastern.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

tlc said:


> Damn, my early SP missed this.


Arrgh, mine too, and I didn't notice until this thread was updated. I've re-created the SP and hopefully will catch the marathon this way.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Double crap!

Sometime since I checked last night, the guide data changed back
to "*Kids in the Hall:* Death Comes to Town" and my new subscription
was missing them!! I've recovered in time for #3

IFC and Sundance are really screwing me with their guide data.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Argh! You're right! So now I got nothing whereas if I had left my original SP alone it would have been fine. They are apparently determined not to have anyone TiVo this show.


----------

